# Divorce in UAE



## efc14b

Are non-muslim expats allowed to get divorced in UAE. If so can anybody recommend a reputable solicitor or law firm that deals with such issues.


----------



## Elphaba

Of course you can.

Try Carol Anderson at Al Midfa Associates.

-


----------



## elisoto75

*Carol Anderson at Al Midfa Associates*

Where is she work? In UAE?
Thanks


----------

